# Otras fotos de Chiclayo



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Un lugar para comer.










otro mas el "Pulpo" de santa victoria, con Alex y Coto














Villarreal- Chiclayo.














































Repúblicanos:

al costado por kymarket.




























el celeste actualmente es la sede del partido aprista y el naranja funciona cibernet.
ambos republicanos




























Esta casona republicana de Pimentel.










mas de Chiclayo.




























San juan Chiclayo









































































Pronto pondré fotos de Pimentel, algunos adelantos de ese Balneario.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante..... Chiclayo tiene mucho que mostrarnos....


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Chéveres las fotos, Cibert. Cada vez me gusta más Chiclayo. Pero le faltó un 'close-up' al cebiche...ya me provocó, tendré que prepararlo más tarde. 

Saludos....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esos edificios republicanos están bravazos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pimentel se ve muy bien..!! Y Vogani !! cómo me muero por verlo por dentro!!! 
Gracias Cibert por las fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Las casas republicanas estan muy interesantes !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cheveres tus fotos, las últimos edificaciones se ven interesantes aunque con colores muy fuertes


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Algunas fotos de los edificios republicanos me gustaron, también el café de la primera foto, se ve interesante. Espero las fotos de Pimentel .


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

de pimentel tengo las fotos aun no las he subido a flickr pero tengo estas fotos nuevas


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Me levanté a las 5 y 40 para salir, me cambié y salí a las 6 am
para fotografiar una por que hay poca gente y autos.

El ministerio del interior de Chiclayo













































































































































































Convento antiguo










Casas Republicanas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jee! Qué madrugador Cibert y que envidia que allá haya sol tan temprano... me encanta el cielo gris de Lima y me gusta el invierno, pero ya ando un toque estresado de verlo desde abril..! y ahora nos dicen que habrá La Niña y hará frío hasta diciembre  

Ah! El Vogani se ve más bonito de noche jeje Chévere tu recorrido mañanero por Cix, gracias por las fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito, el Vogani se ve interesante la union de esa nueva tienda con la fachada de ahí..


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

bonito, me encanto pimentel


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La cara de tu brother comiendo ceviche...:lol:

Buenas fotos Cibert.*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La ciudad ha mejorado, sin duda, pero necesita más áreas verdes.


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> La ciudad ha mejorado, sin duda, pero necesita más áreas verdes.


Definitivamente SI !!!!!!!!!


----------

